# Live for less: handy person needed



## Magi (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking for a small-town homestead where you can live for less? Weâre seeking someone who is skilled in construction work and is willing to trade labor for a good living situation. The home is a spacious, three-bedroom single-family house in a small Georgia town. Itâs about a half-hour drive from Augusta, which offers colleges, hospitals, jobs, etc.

Hereâs the proposal: The house is being renovated, and weâre offering rent of $150/month for the house for one year to the right person, who is willing to live with the construction and take on the projects part-timeâabout 40 hours per month. After the first year, the house may be available for continued rental or rent-to-own. Thereâs also use of a 6-acre property nearby for hunting or gardening if you wish.

What it needs: painting (exterior and some interior; most of the inside has been done), kitchen remodel with cabinets, flooring work, interior finish in sunroom, outdoor cleanup, and some carpentry. It has a temporary kitchen, a new roof, Pella windows, and a new electrical system and gas-fired instant hot water. One bathroom is redone, and a second is in progress. We will install an HVAC system before you move in. We supply all materials, such as cabinets; you provide the labor.

What is it like? Itâs an older home with high ceilings, sun porch, large eat-in kitchen, decorative fireplaces, a soaking bathtub, pecan and apple tree, dog pen, and a half-acre yard with workshop. Thereâs an excellent garden spot. Pets welcome with deposit. 

What you would need: Experience in construction; good work ethic; source of income sufficient to pay rent, deposit, and utilities.


----------



## Snakehawk (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Magi,

You may want to post this at Workamper News. Someone who is retired and a full time workamper may be interested in this proposal. Good luck!

Snakehawk


----------

